# In Memory of Elder D.J. Ward



## JM (Apr 15, 2011)

[video=youtube;d-ZJ7ttuDBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=d-ZJ7ttuDBE[/video]


----------



## JM (Apr 16, 2011)

[video=youtube;uB0-ZuYYT8I]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uB0-ZuYYT8I&feature=BFa&list=WL64A07CEF6A60CEAD&index=1[/video]


----------



## LawrenceU (Apr 16, 2011)

I don't know how I missed your first post. Elder Ward was an amazing man. I wish I could have met him while he was still on earth. I will never forget when a local elder of a Primitive Baptist church gave me a tape of Elder Ward preaching. I was floored by his love of God, his unashamed stance for the Gospel, and upon talking with my friend the influence that he has had. Amazing man.


----------



## JM (Apr 16, 2011)

[video=youtube;crRKv6xl7RM]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=crRKv6xl7RM&feature=related[/video]


----------

